# Looking at buying a '97 Altima



## Matt Runstock (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm looking at buying a '97 Altima with 87k miles on it. The car has a few problems and I'm hoping someone's expertise can help me out. The car will start up and idle roughly. When you give it gas the engine acts like it's not getting any gas, and it doesn't rev up , it just sounds different. Hope that makes sense. I put a code reader on it and it threw up a code for an 02 sensor and knock sensor. Cleared the codes and it said the same thing again after running for a few minutes. Now, I've had problems in the past with codes and changing the parts it said were bad and still having the same problem. Any advice or experience with this problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## djStriknyne (Jun 5, 2005)

Matt Runstock said:


> I'm looking at buying a '97 Altima with 87k miles on it. The car has a few problems and I'm hoping someone's expertise can help me out. The car will start up and idle roughly. When you give it gas the engine acts like it's not getting any gas, and it doesn't rev up , it just sounds different. Hope that makes sense. I put a code reader on it and it threw up a code for an 02 sensor and knock sensor. Cleared the codes and it said the same thing again after running for a few minutes. Now, I've had problems in the past with codes and changing the parts it said were bad and still having the same problem. Any advice or experience with this problem would be greatly appreciated.



I bought (and still own) a '96 altima SE with pretty much the same problems you explained. about the motor at startup... all I did was give it a tune up. plugs,wires, cap, rotor, and adj.the timing then it ran fine. and about the sensors. the o2 sensor is cheap enough and easy enough to replace, I would just do it. after you do that, reset your OBD2, and see if it still throws a code for the knock sensor. if it does... check the connector on the knock sensor to see if there's oil in there or anything to make for a bad connection (this is what happened to me... from an oil leak). put some denatured alcohol in a spray bottle, and douse the connector (unplugged) on both sides and let dry. if that doesn't work well then its most likely a bad sensor. a new knock sensor is gonna cost you $80+ so I would check the connector first.


----------



## Matt Runstock (Aug 20, 2005)

a new knock sensor is gonna cost you $80+ so I would check the connector first.[/QUOTE]
Actually, I've been pricing them. The best price so far is $134, sucks huh? The car had a tune up about 5k miles ago, I pulled a plug and it looked brand new. NGK plugs too. No oil leaks anywhere. Guess I'll start with the 02 sensor, it's only $30. If anyone has any more ideas, please post.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you dont need a knock sensor for your car to run. disconnect it for now and rule it out. the 02 sensor can be bad but it wont necessarily make your car run bad either. check the maf sensor and make sure the little wires inside the sample tube are in good shape. start cheap and simple.


----------

